
Show HN: Satellizer – Visualize 11 years of satellite launches (2017) - iuliangulea
http://satellizer.heroesofprogramming.com/
======
iuliangulea
Things that are clickable/interactable: 1\. Countries on map at bottom left
2\. Cosmodromes (rockets) on left at bottom left 3\. Bars at top right (Total
lauches per use per site) 4\. Uses (Civil, Commercial, Military, Government)
at top 5\. Select a range on the timeseries between the bubble chart and the
map

Selecting a country _and_ a cosmodrome will do a cross-filter to show only
launches for that country from that cosmodrome.

